# Pliny The Elder



## Duff (9/1/06)

Here's this weekend's brew. The original calls for Columbus which I've subbed Amarillo for, and Centennial which I've subbed Cascade. I'm also going to try dry hopping while CC'ing in a keg on a continuous schedule, so the 192gms required for dry hopping will be split in 3 (64gms total) and added by hop bag every 10 days. Pull the old one out, pop the new one in, 30 days CC'ing in total. From what I've read, wort can only absorb so much bitterness before it goes into flavour and aroma, with the Russian River brewery estimating it to be around 100IBU.

Go the hop.



06-02 Pliny The Elder

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-0 India Pale Ale, India Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.47 Wort Size (L): 23.47
Total Grain (kg): 7.07
Anticipated OG: 1.074 Plato: 18.00
Anticipated SRM: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 288.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 30.28L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.057SG 14.15 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For Mash Hoppings: -30 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.5 5.90 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
7.4 0.52 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
6.3 0.44 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 2
2.8 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 48.5 Mash H
74.00 g. Warrior Pellet 14.80 150.6 90 min.
14.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 23.1 90 min.
28.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 37.7 45 min.
51.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 28.9 30 min.
64.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.
28.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.
92.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
50.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop
50.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.10 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Doc (9/1/06)

I'm looking forward to tasting this one when it is ready Duff 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Kai (9/1/06)

While I'm sure it will be a fine beer, it really grinds my kibbles when beers like this are labelled IPAs


----------



## Mr Bond (9/1/06)

Kai said:


> While I'm sure it will be a fine beer, it really grinds my kibbles when beers like this are labelled IPAs
> [post="101743"][/post]​



Maybe it should be called an AIPA


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/1/06)

My tongue hurts after reading that recipe.

PS, I guess the idea is to showcase the bitterness and it is supposed to be out of balance to the hops, but I would be inclined to go some melanoidin to get some malt backbone in there.


----------



## tangent (9/1/06)

what's a Pliny?


----------



## Ross (10/1/06)

well, i thought i made some hoppy beers... :blink: 

hope it's a classic  


cheers Ross...


----------



## nonicman (10/1/06)

"What is a Pliny"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pliny_the_Elder

He wrote the multi volume Naturalis Historia. A Roman propagandist, used to torture young minds in Ancient History lessons. His large collection of writings contain observations of nearly everything he came across in his extensive travels of the "Ancient" world.


----------



## Doc (10/1/06)

I've had Pliny the Elder from Russian River Brewing when I was in San Diego last year. It is a fantastic beer. You can smell it while it is still being poured from the tap. It hits you like POW when you raise the glass to your lips (before you even taste it). 
Then you taste it and it is like, OMG. You think that is way too much. That is too bitter. Then 10 seconds later you are thinking, I need to have another sip. Again POW. And then you have another sip and you are addicted 

I really want to try Pliny the Younger. It is a beer even bigger than Pliny the Elder.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (10/1/06)

Doc said:


> I really want to try Pliny the Younger. It is a beer even bigger than Pliny the Elder.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="101831"][/post]​



Have you a recipe Doc?


cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (10/1/06)

Ross said:


> Have you a recipe Doc?



For the Elder or the Younger ?
The Elder was in BYO last year and on The Brewing Network also.
The Younger I think may have been on The Brewing Network last year too.
Brewboard would be a good start, as I think a number of the guys up there have brewed it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (10/1/06)

I can't find one for the Younger, but on the Russian River website the Younger is 11% ABV, OG:1.098 and uses a third more hops than the Elder.


----------



## Duff (10/1/06)

Actually, maybe I have found one from a homebrew club in California who were trying to replicate Pliny the Younger.

The Maltose Falcons tribute to Russian River. Same OG, just in pounds. Maybe one for you Doc  , if not I'll sure give it a go


----------



## Doc (10/1/06)

That does sound like a beer for me.
It may have to get inline behind a Dogfish Head clone though as I will want to try out my new bit of equipment I'm currently working on building 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (10/1/06)

and this Pliny character wrote about beer/made beer?

edit - ok, did some research and the link is kind of hops:
"Pliny the Elder was a Roman naturalist, scholar, historian, traveler, officer, and writer. Although not considered his most important work, Pliny *and his contemporaries*(?) created the botanical name for hops, "lupus Salictarius", meaning wolf among scrubs." Hops at that time grew wild among willows, much like a wolf in the forest. Later the current botanical name, humulus Lupulus, was adopted. Pliny died in 79 AD while observing the eruption of Mount Vesuvius. He was immortalized by his nephew, Piny the Younger, who continued his uncle's legacy by documenting much of what he observed during the eruption of Mount Vesuvius. Pliny the Elder, the beer, is brewed with 40% more malt and over twice the amount of hops as compared to our already hoppy IPA."http://www.russianriverbrewing.com/beers/pe/


----------



## Malnourished (10/1/06)

Kai said:


> While I'm sure it will be a fine beer, it really grinds my kibbles when beers like this are labelled IPAs


OK, I'll bite: Why? 

Looks like my kinda beer, btw


----------



## Duff (14/1/06)

Brewed Pliny and a Kolsch today, Vienna Lager and a Hefeweizen tomorrow while SWMBO is staying in town at a conference.

The aroma is amazing, no doubt due to the 300gms of hops in it so far  but from the fermentor seems bitter on the tounge with loads of flavour coming through. Hit the targets thanks to my new Barley Crusher but so far the Pliny is shaping to be an amazing beer.

Bring on the Younger for winter....


----------



## big d (14/1/06)

keep all informed how the elder turns out duff.im yet to brew this as its on my brew list.may have to warm up with a sister star of the sun to test the taste buds on hop overload.

cheers
big d


----------



## Duff (10/3/06)

Pliny is on tap.

HUGE floral aroma and flavour, followed by a sharp bitterness that gradually reduces to the back of the palate. Slightly grapefruity, but not overly, a light copper colour with every sip, as Doc has pointed out, wants you to take another. It starts surprisingly well balanced before the bitterness comes in before gradually fading. Or maybe I'm just frying my tastebuds  

What a great beer, I've got a bottle for you Doc, will drop it off by Sunday. Could be a serious contender for the Xmas in July Case  

Cheers.


----------



## timmy (10/3/06)

Think i might have to give this a go.


----------



## Ross (10/3/06)

Duff said:


> Pliny is on tap.
> 
> HUGE floral aroma and flavour, followed by a sharp bitterness that gradually reduces to the back of the palate. Slightly grapefruity, but not overly, a light copper colour with every sip, as Doc has pointed out, wants you to take another. It starts surprisingly well balanced before the bitterness comes in before gradually fading. Or maybe I'm just frying my tastebuds
> 
> ...



Hey Duff,

You fancy trading one for a Ruination IPA :chug: 

Cheers Ross...


----------



## clarkey7 (3/1/11)

Seemed appropriate to wake up this old thread.
I've plugged the Pliny recipe into Beersmith from Zymurgy (July/August 2010 edition) and am keen to give it a go.

I was expecting that many others on here would have done it, so I performed a search to find if there were many "lessons learned" etc.....

Not as many as I was expecting......but I can see the drama now $56  to purchase the required 5 X 90g packets of hops at normal price (with enough hops leftover (a mixed 98g) to brew a standard IPA...maybe h34r: ).

Might be able to convince someone to give me a bulk buy rate if he gets a bottle out of it :lol:

Actually, the grin factor alone will be worth it........and how expensive is commercial beer these days anyway.

This brewing day might be a good one to share with others.........

I'll post back with a plan in the near future.

BTW, Here's the Recipe:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pliny the Elder
Brewer: Dave
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 34.11 L
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 15.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 195.4 IBU........It'll only be 100ish in reality.
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 86.96 % 
0.28 kg Carapils (Hoepfner) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.06 % 
0.28 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Crisp) (88.7 EBC) Grain 4.06 % 
99.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) Hops 143.8 IBU 
21.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (45 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (30 min) Hops 25.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
71.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
28.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 12 days) Hops - 
28.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 12Hops - 
28.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (Dry Hop 12 days) Hops - 
7.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 Hops - 
7.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
7.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops -  
0.34 kg Dextrose (Briess) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 4.93 % 
4 Pkgs Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, 66.0 C, then mash out. 
Total Grain Weight: 6.56 kg
*Total Hop Weight: 452g*

99g at flameout and 105g dry hop....ha ha. I wonder if there'll be any beer left after the hops soak it up.

Cheers,

PB


----------



## brettprevans (3/1/11)

My version is here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...909&st=3800 or in my sug.

No simcoe in mine though and only 260g of hops in a 40L batch. Awsome beer though.

I'd be interested in tasting a simcoe variation. Might have to brew it again. Last summers batch is long gone


----------



## bum (3/1/11)

I'm sure your beer is good, CM2, but the simcoe is pretty much essential for this to be even close.

I brewed this recipe a little while back http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&id=40983 and it looks very similar to yours, PB. Mine was far and away the best AIPA I've brewed yet but mine only came across as Pliny-esque rather than a bang on clone (despite my recipe being formulated by Vinnie from Russian River  ). I did make a couple of process variations that the brewery would not do and I think this accounts for a large amount of my differences. If I were to do it again here's what I would do differently: I used hop pellets but did not allow for the fact the brewery would probably use flowers - I did adjust for AA%, obviously, but mine came across fairly grassy (which was fine) but the original isn't and I'm attributing this to the difference between pellets and flowers (perhaps unfairly, dunno); because I've never done a hop tea before I tried it here, would definitely go dry only for this one; and finally I would not cube it - I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that I don't like cubed US styles. Hope this is some help.


----------



## Duff (3/1/11)

Keg hopping this one was awesome. Real intense aroma, but very hazy with the hops and corn sugar (before the days of filters). Must brew again.


----------



## clarkey7 (4/1/11)

Thanks for the replies boys...I'll keep that stuff in mind,

Cheers,

PB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/1/11)

Made this one last year in July and it was absolutely fckn gorgeous out of the keg. Tongue sucking and resinous. Words are hard to describe something like a PTE clone. You really gotta just make it. On my list again later this year. One big tip, drink it fresh!!

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 66.21 L
Estimated OG: 1.086 SG
Estimated Color: 24.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 260.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 67.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Joe White Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 65.58 % 
5.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 27.87 % 
0.57 kg Bairds Pale Crystal (90.0 EBC) Grain 3.11 % 
0.57 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.11 % 
0.03 kg Bairds Black Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.16 % 
0.03 kg Bairds Roast Barley (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.16 % 
118.42 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
118.42 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
193.12 gm Galena [11.00 %] (90 min) Hops 100.5 IBU 
143.83 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (90 min) Hops 88.4 IBU 
71.41 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (45 min) Hops 37.7 IBU 
71.41 gm Columbus [14.00 %] (30 min) Hops 34.0 IBU 
67.14 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
217.89 gm Columbus [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
151.58 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.84 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
7.11 items Yeast Nutrient (Primary 4.0 days) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Back Yard Brewer...


----------



## jel (5/1/11)

must be the season for DIPAs ...

i brewed my pliny clone on sunday. apart from the expected losses due to the amount of hops, there wasn't anything out of the ordinary to note (so far)

when researching PTE, i found a lot of interesting information at the mad fermentationist, particularly this post -- scroll to the end to see hop combinations for popular AIPAs:

Big IPA Recipe (1 lb of hops)

cheers
j


----------



## schooey (5/1/11)

I've done this one a few times, but I can't compare to the original as I've never been lucky enough to sample it... per'aps one day...

Pliny the Elder clone

Size: 23 L
Efficiency: 75.0%

OG: 1.079
FG: 1.016
Abv: 8.31%
Bitterness: stupid

5.75 kg Bairds Pale 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt
0.50 kg Carapils
0.25 kg Light Crystal
800g Dextrose (day two of ferment)

Single step infusion @ 66C

40g Chinook 13.0% AA FWH
75g Warrior 15.5% AA 90 min
13g Chinook 13.0% AA 90 min
28g Columbus 15.0% AA 30 min
28g Simcoe 13.0% AA 30min
65g Centennial 10.5% AA 0 min
28g Simcoe 13.0% AA 0 min

Whirlfloc @ 10 min

2L starter of White Labs WLP001 California Ale

95g Columbus 15.0% AA added to secondary
55g Centennial 10.0% AA added to secondary
50g Simcoe 13.0% AA added to secondary 

Have done it also with 1272 with great success...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Yob (6/3/14)

Pliny question...

Last swap we brewed a metric crapload as per THIS recipe..

The recipe calls for a 12 to 14 day dry hop with a second dry hop with 5 days to go.. though I'd really like to stick to the actual recipe, my ferment was quite aggressive and is pretty much over in 4 days (1.068 Sunday night - 1.020 last night)... I dont _*really *_want to leave it for a fortnight more just for the hell of it and in fact may avoid some of the grassiness some talk about if I dont...

Im tempted to smash it with the first dry hop tonight then go the second on Sunday and CC with kegging planned for the following weekend... at least I'll get the 5 days to go part right :lol:

What would others do?


----------



## idzy (6/3/14)

Depends how true you want to be to the recipe. My ferment went like wild fire too... I followed the recipe and it is still a bit grassy to my taste after a month in the bottle.


----------



## fletcher (6/3/14)

off topic (kinda) so my apologies, but i've read this guy's blog who seems to think he has a better clone if you're after a very similar taste to the original.

http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2013/08/pliny-elder-clone-30.html

he uses hop extract, but has tried it a bunch of times.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/3/14)

Are u really worried about the grassiness, or are you just too damn impatient to wait 2 more weeks before you can start guzzling it? :lol:
Fwiw, I followed the recipe using 1272. I got no grassiness. Just an enormous shiteload of hoppy aroma, flavour & bitterness. 
Oh yes. There's bitterness.
It's v tasty ... if you can overcome the bitterness - It takes a bit of a run up for me, I must admit. 
I would say, though, that the aroma is a *little* bit less than what I was expecting - so maybe a slightly shorter dry hopping schedule would be better. 

Did I mention bitterness??


----------



## Weizguy (6/3/14)

schooey said:


> I've done this one a few times, but I can't compare to the original as I've never been lucky enough to sample it... per'aps one day...
> 
> Pliny the Elder clone


Maybe we need to ensure that Vinnie brings sufficient supplies of Fresh Pliny with him when he visits this year (shameless ANHC plug).

Les


----------



## Blitzer (6/3/14)

Agreed, tell him to bring Younger & Elder.


----------



## idzy (6/3/14)

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Grainer (6/3/14)

mine was AWESOME


----------



## Yob (6/3/14)

What did it finish at mate?


----------



## HBHB (7/3/14)

If fermentation is actually finished, consider racking it to a second vessel, and do the dry hopping cold. Less yeast to chew on the hops and less of the vegetal note will come through at the colder temperature. If you're careful with sanitising and do it in a closed circuit, there's no huge risk. 

Martin


----------



## fattox (9/3/14)

I took this version to my local brew club last night. It was unanimously rated as fantastic by all who tried, my only niggle with brewing is the hop extract. Personal choice I'd probably switch the additions for an equivalent amount of Columbus or Apollo. I've based a personal spinoff version of this, more base malt and dextrose, with citra over simcoe and mosaic over centennial and dropped the Amarillo. Anyway here's the recipe I used, with the exception of Amarillo - I used Amarillo Gold as my LHBS had that on hand at the time and no Amarillo.

http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2013/08/pliny-elder-clone-30.html

Scaled to my 40L BIAB system, with 62% efficiency due to non adjusted boiloff rates. Still a phenomenal beer, I did 5L as a test and will gladly be going as big as I can fit in my system now.


----------



## Clarkholio (20/4/14)

Any ideas where Hop extract is available from?


----------



## warra48 (20/4/14)

Is it liquid hops you refer to? 
If so, it's available from our sponsor CraftBrewer.
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=17
Scroll down to Liquid Hops, and there are several varieties available.


----------



## geneabovill (21/4/14)

The madman who concocted this beer is at ANHC this year. 

Should be a good show, because I'd love to find out how he crammed so many hops into his beer.

Shame it's in Canberra. :-/


----------



## Clarkholio (21/4/14)

warra48 said:


> Is it liquid hops you refer to?
> If so, it's available from our sponsor CraftBrewer.
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=17
> Scroll down to Liquid Hops, and there are several varieties available.


Indeed, thanks Warra


----------



## Kranky (21/4/14)

With regard to that hop bittering extract stuff - I've been using it for about 6 months or so. I brewed a double IPA for my mates birthday earlier in the year and used some I got from my LHBS. There was nothing to indicate who made it, what hops it was extracted from etc.

I used 27ml in a 38l batch at the start of the boil and I used about 600g of pellet hops at flameout and dry hopping. A sample of my finished beer was tested at the local university and the IBU was 62.5.

For my next batch of Pliny clone Ill probably use about 45ml at the start of the boil and not bother with a 45 minute addition.


----------



## Clarkholio (21/4/14)

I bet the bloke doing the IBU testing was happy. Did he get those readings from his own personal taste test technique? haha. What amount of IBU's are you aiming for Kranky?


----------



## Kranky (21/4/14)

Clarkholio said:


> I bet the bloke doing the IBU testing was happy. Did he get those readings from his own personal taste test technique? haha. What amount of IBU's are you aiming for Kranky?


The samples were very small and I understand the testing process was a proper scientific method. I was actually aiming for about 80-90 IBU's so was it was good to get an idea of how much to use. On the bottle it said to use 3-5ml per 23l batch. I'd used 30ml in the other batches I've brewed with it with really no other information whatsoever. Hopefully now I have a clue how much to use.


----------



## geneabovill (21/4/14)

Just out of curiosity, how much did the uni sting you for the test?


----------



## Weizguy (14/6/14)

HBHB said:


> If fermentation is actually finished, consider racking it to a second vessel, and do the dry hopping cold. Less yeast to chew on the hops and less of the vegetal note will come through at the colder temperature. If you're careful with sanitising and do it in a closed circuit, there's no huge risk.
> 
> Martin


Russian River suggest that you'll get more hop aroma in the beer at warmer temps and suggest that option for homebrewers
That's what I'm trying, but also crashing the beer overnight before kegging. Also recommended is flushing the keg and any equipment with CO2 to stave off the deleterious effects of Oxygen.


Ruckus said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much did the uni sting you for the test?


Ruckus, MHB got some tests done on Ross's 200 IBU beer a while back. Maybe he can advise the cost. See you at the next HUB meeting, guy. Will see if we can get a ride in.


----------



## fattox (25/6/14)

I found the Electric Brewery version of this as well. It's similar to the first one posted, I will probably give it a go on WY1217 if I can be bothered saving the yeast from the SNPA I've got on it at the moment. 

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25406


----------



## fattox (25/6/14)

I have a clone of Heady Topper on the last dry hop at the moment too. Equally as good, and very heavy on the hip pocket in terms of having to buy a load of hops! Thankfully I had a big chunk of them on hand as it was, from Pliny, but this is the Heady clone:

23 litre batch @ 72% total efficiency:

6.4kg Maris Otter (91.5%)
170g Caraamber (recipe calls for something else but we don't get it, Briess being difficult IIRC)
425g Turbinado sugar (I ran out at 300g so used 125 dark brown sugar as an experiment)

21.2g Columbus @ 60
28.8 Simcoe @ 30
28.8 Apollo, Cascade, Centennial, Columbus and Simcoe steeped for 30 mins at flameout

Ferment down to about 1.012, dry hop 1 week on 28.8g each Apollo, Simcoe, Chinook. Rack off, dry hop 28.8g each Simcoe and Centennial. Keg/bottle carb and enjoy


----------



## fattox (28/7/14)

fattox said:


> I have a clone of Heady Topper on the last dry hop at the moment too. Equally as good, and very heavy on the hip pocket in terms of having to buy a load of hops! Thankfully I had a big chunk of them on hand as it was, from Pliny, but this is the Heady clone:
> 
> 23 litre batch @ 72% total efficiency:
> 
> ...


Update - this beer is worth the time!


----------



## Grainer (28/7/14)

U had me at PLINY !


----------

